# Returning Windows Media Player to its normal size



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

Ever since I tried to change my Windows Media Player's skin like 6 months back, then changed it back I never got the full size WMP again. This is what it looks like alway now:


This may seem simple to fix, but after exploring WMP for about an hour still couldn't get it back to the way old way. The way I'm talking about would be with the large visualizations, being able to see my playlists, and my libraries. If you need any more info. just ask. Thanks!


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

Guys, just wondering after no replies for a while, did I post this in the wrong forum or what? Should I consult other places as well as here. Just a little confused on where to go from here, thanks for any reply.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

From your pic, the 3 buttons (caption -- fit to video -- switch to full) seem to be there (in the blue portion of the strip below the menu bar). Do they not function?

Alternatively, is there no "Full mode" option on the "View" menu?

Alternatively, does CTRL+1 do nothing for you?

hth,
bomb


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

When I click the full mode button, it does nothing. Under view here is what it looks like:


I just updated to WMP 11 Beta, but still nothing changed. Thanks for the help, if you need more info please ask.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

According to Google, "run gpedit.msc, go to User Configuration > Administrative Templates > Windows Components > Windows Media Player > User Interface, and undo the Set and Lock
Skin setting".

Cannot verify however as _I_ can't run gpedit.msc 

EDIT: I'll request moving this to "Multimedia (CD/DVD Burning, *Windows Media Player*, Codecs, etc.)"


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yes I can't run gpedit.msc either because we both don't have xp pro, I'm guessing you have home too. Well thanks for the request. Can anybody else help me out in getting to the WMP service like bomb says without having to have xp pro.


----------

